

The problem with Lorem Ipsum and what to do instead - arnorhs
http://arnorhs.com/2011/10/20/my-problem-with-lorem-ipsum-and-what-to-do-instead/

======
gerggerg
There is nothing wrong with lorem ipsum.

In fact the solution you suggest is exactly the reason why lorem ipsum is and
should be used. You should never have to concern yourself with writing filler
copy as a designer. It's distracting and leads to unnecessary discussions
about the filler copy's content and not about the design.

Do you think lorem ipsum is used only as an aid to laziness?

